# Amp repair or modifying in Ottawa



## Slash'sSnakepit

Does anyone know for an Amp Tech in Ottawa?


----------



## sulphur

In the "amp tech" section, it shows at least one guy.
The thread is a few years old but you never know,
the guy could still be available.
It's the stickied thread at the top of the page.
There seems to be a lot of people from the Ottawa area in here,
someone should know a tech there.


----------



## punt

Ive contacted fearsome sound about my tube amp and he seemed more then happy to take a look.Www.fearsomesound.com 

Or the tech at spaceman music is really good from what i hear. Havent taken an amp to him yet, but steve is the only guy in town i let fix my guitars. They are definatly my favorite shop in ottawa. Awesome prices and staff. SpaceMan Music Store


----------



## CSBen

Call Dave or Matthew over at Lauzon Music. They will take care of you and your amp.

By FAR the best shop in town on all fronts IMHO - top shelf products, very high quality customer service, impecably and organized clean shop, a fully certified luthier (by Taylor and Fender CustomShop), shop is NOT full of 100 kids whalin' away on a 6105 stack and the list goes on and on. I've had their amp tech look over some of mine and always got great service from him. I do not know him on a first name basis however so I can't referrence you to him directly.

What exactly are you looking to get done? And perhaps more importanly, on what amp?

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Rideski

Lauzon is great but they are backed up right now. Our PA has been there since june with out them having a chance to get to it. 
I took my old Marshall to Fearsome and he set me up pretty quickly and at a reasonable price. Give him a call and see what he can do for you.


----------



## punt

+1 for lauzon. They are close to my work so i go there atleast once a week. Great guys. That stores the reason i got into pedals. They would just leave me in that back room with some patch chords and a case full of pedals to play with... not to mention a 57 reissue fender custom shop p bass.(the only 3k+ ive actually been in looove with) i play her everytime im there.


----------



## shoretyus

There is also forum member nonreverb. He maybe burnt out after Bluesfest but he knows his stuff for sure 


Tone on Wheels - Hammond Organs, Leslie Speakers, Tube Amp sales, service, repair


----------



## Gizmo

+1 for nonreverb


----------



## CSBen

I contacted nonreverb numerous times in the past regarding his stock of NOS tubes and unfortunately after an email or two exchange, never heard back or follow ups.

This does not take away the workmanship quality of course, but my experience in communicating, by phone and email, haven't been successfull. I have thus continued using TheTubeStore and a US based supplied, eventhough I'd much prefer to give my money to a local business.


----------



## Chito

nonreverb has done work on my amp. I'd recommend him to anyone. You can try getting hold of him by calling the number on his website Tone on Wheels - Hammond Organs, Leslie Speakers, Tube Amp sales, service, repair


----------



## Gizmo

Or drop into Steve's Music...he's there Monday to Wednesday I think



Chito said:


> nonreverb has done work on my amp. I'd recommend him to anyone. You can try getting hold of him by calling the number on his website Tone on Wheels - Hammond Organs, Leslie Speakers, Tube Amp sales, service, repair


----------

